# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ New York 12:00pm MSG / WGN Superstation / NBALP



## BenDengGo

<center> *7th in a row...?* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (16-18) (4-9 on road) @ New York Knicks (17-19) (11-7 at home)









Madison Square Garden, Monday January 17th, 2005
Chicago @ New York 12:00pm MSG / WGN Superstation NBALP*






































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*GeorgiaTech-6'2-MARBURY <> Tennessee-6'6-HOUSTON <> TCU-6'9-THOMAS <> Georgetown-6'9-WILLIAMS <> Kentucky-6'10-MOHAMMED*
</center>


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

My brain says that NY will be pumped up and looking for blood, and the Bulls won't match the intensity.

But my heart says another Bulls win.

As you can see, I'm a romantic. Bulls win.


----------



## Turkish Delight

12 am?
Don't you mean 12 PM.


----------



## HKF

I'm going with: 

<img src="http://img139.exs.cx/img139/2038/bulls9qd.gif" width="209" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />


----------



## dkg1

BenDengGo, good work with the introductory post to this thread, I love the logos and pictures! 

As I said in yesterday's game thread, it's going to be difficult for either team to win two and a row. I'm sure the Knickerbockers are getting ripped by the NY media and fans for letting yesterdays game slip away. IMO, they will step up their intensity and will do everything not to lose this game on their homecourt. Not only that, but I'm sure they want to save their coaches *** and will do everything to do so.

Can Ariza have back to back games like he had? I really think he has a terriffic future, but I'm not sure he can play that well again, especially now that we know what to expect. 

From the Bulls perspective, they can do nothing but play better offensively. I don't give the Knicks much credit for our ofensive futility as they can't play D at most positions.

I'm looking for Ben to go off in his return to the Garden. Keep an eye on him, he could carry us.

Is JC out for sure? Maybe the Knicks are bluffing and Jamal will come walking out of the Madison Square Garden tunnel like Willis Reed right before the game and inspire the Knicks to a win.


----------



## dkg1

One thing is for sure. GreekBullsFan will grow very horny while watching the game.


----------



## BenDengGo

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 12 am?
> Don't you mean 12 PM.


on nba.com
its writen 1pm

i checked my bulls schedule list and it said 12:00 WGN

so i thought it would be 12am....

c'mon 12 o'clock midnight ??!!! isnt that too late ?



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> BenDengGo, good work with the introductory post to this thread, I love the logos and pictures!


thanks dude !!! finaly someone recognizes the work i've done.
i was about to quit....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

12:00 p.m. is afternoon. 12:00 a.m. is midnight.

I will correct the thread title, so there is no confusion. (I doubt anoone would really be confused, but still...)


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> BenDengGo, good work with the introductory post to this thread, I love the logos and pictures!
> 
> As I said in yesterday's game thread, it's going to be difficult for either team to win two and a row. I'm sure the Knickerbockers are getting ripped by the NY media and fans for letting yesterdays game slip away. IMO, they will step up their intensity and will do everything not to lose this game on their homecourt. Not only that, but I'm sure they want to save their coaches *** and will do everything to do so.


That's actually not true. No one cares about the Knicks right now, because everyone's too bummed about seeing the Jets choke against the Steelers. A lot of people have become indifferent to the Knicks in the Sports media in NYC. Games are still sold out, but they rarely talk Knicks on sports radio.


----------



## HKF

Oh and I finally came up with a good name for the leader of this resurgence. It's time to give the one with the "Iron Hammer" his due, Coach Skiles. He continues to lead the way against evil (i.e. the Eastern Conference opponents)

<img src="http://img47.exs.cx/img47/5620/thor5ah.gif" width="319" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />


----------



## PC Load Letter

Ben returns to the Garden? The Knicks might as well just get out of his way.

We played a horrible game yesterday up until the last 10 minutes or so...yet, we still won. We usually bounce back from these and play better. The players are pumped and we care more than the Knicks do. It showed yesterday. We're winning this one, too. :yes: (I hope)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I agree, PC. I have to believe that Ben is going to be looking for redemption. There were a number of times that he was visibly upset with himself yesterday. 

Monday would be a great time for a return to form!


----------



## BG7

Who the hell except the unemployed are going to be home on a monday at noon. This is awful, I hate this.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

A lot of people. Its a federal holiday.


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> That's actually not true. No one cares about the Knicks right now, because everyone's too bummed about seeing the Jets choke against the Steelers. A lot of people have become indifferent to the Knicks in the Sports media in NYC. Games are still sold out, but they rarely talk Knicks on sports radio.


and they didn't even show game highlights on the local news here last night. _not a single one._ but maybe because every single NY sports team lost yesterday. the nets, the jets, the knicks and st.johns. but while the local sports guys might be ignoring them, the bulls would be wise to come out with a WHOLE LOT MORE ENERGY this game. the annual MLK matinee is always SRO. the knicks will be out for revenge/trying to save lenny's job. 

we must be prepared to put the proverbial "foot to the neck" a whole lot earlier in this game. 

bulls 98
knicks 89

gordon will have a _great_ game at the garden!


(*yes i am changing the prediction i made the other day)


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Who the hell except the unemployed are going to be home on a monday at noon. This is awful, I hate this.


6 afternoon games (11 total). I'd say TB#1 is right. A lot of people will be home.


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> A lot of people. Its a federal holiday.


:laugh: 



didn't we beat the crap out of the Hawks last Martin Luther King JR day?

I seem to remember a "Eddie Robinson Exclamation point dunk" to end the game.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> and they didn't even show game highlights on the local news here last night. _not a single one._ but maybe because every single NY sports team lost yesterday. the nets, the jets, the knicks and st.johns. but while the local sports guys might be ignoring them, the bulls would be wise to come out with a WHOLE LOT MORE ENERGY this game. the annual MLK matinee is always SRO. the knicks will be out for revenge/trying to save lenny's job.
> 
> we must be prepared to put the proverbial "foot to the neck" a whole lot earlier in this game.
> 
> bulls 98
> knicks 89
> 
> gordon will have a _great_ game at the garden!
> 
> 
> (*yes i am changing the prediction i made the other day)


You're correct, as the MLK matinee usually brings out the stars, but I don't know if they will really want to save Lenny's job. I agree, I think the Bulls win this ball game. The Knicks have problems and Lenny Wilkens is one of them. I wouldn't be surprised if it's a blowout. Considering the fact that the Knicks have been blown out in the Garden 3-4 times this year. If Gordon, Hinrich and Deng get off to a good start, then it's over.

Ben Gordon throughout his career has always had a field day in MSG. Whether it was against St. John's or the Big East Tournament. I wouldn't be surprised to see him drop 30.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> That's actually not true. No one cares about the Knicks right now, because everyone's too bummed about seeing the Jets choke against the Steelers. A lot of people have become indifferent to the Knicks in the Sports media in NYC. Games are still sold out, but they rarely talk Knicks on sports radio.


Thanks for clearing that up, HKF. I didn't put two and two together (Jets & Knicks). Now that football season is over, it could get ugly for the Knicks since all of the attention will now be on them. 

Does anyone have stats or results on how home and home series typically work out in the NBA?


----------



## PC Load Letter

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> didn't we beat the crap out of the Hawks last Martin Luther King JR day?
> 
> I seem to remember a "Eddie Robinson Exclamation point dunk" to end the game.


That was two years ago. The same game Rick Brunson scored like 15 in the 4th and overtime. He was on fire and, quite frankly, couldn't be stopped. That was the start of the Rick Brunson era, really.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> That was two years ago. The same game Rick Brunson scored like 15 in the 4th and overtime. He was on fire and, quite frankly, couldn't be stopped. That was the start of the Rick Brunson era, really.


Hmmm. It may be time to bump my "Rick Brunson update" thread.
I believe he started in their win the other night. Ever since that Hawks game, Rick has been on an unstoppable roll. Opponents can only hope to contain him.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Brunson is going to get his. You have to concentrate on shutting down his supporting cast, or hope they get caught up in standing around watching the RickShow.


----------



## transplant

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Brunson is going to get his. You have to concentrate on shutting down his supporting cast, or hope they get caught up in standing around watching the RickShow.


:rofl:


----------



## bullet

Bulls 92

NY 85

Ben with 25


----------



## ScottMay

Sorry to pee in the river of Kool-Aid, but my bet is orders are coming directly from the commish himself stating in no uncertain terms that the Knicks are not allowed to lose this game.

Knicks go to the line 40+ times and win 93-81.

(And let me just state that I hate home-and-home series . . . )


----------



## such sweet thunder

I believe.










82











78


----------



## BenDengGo

bulls 95
knicks 90

curry 20/6
chandler 8/12/5blks
gordon 25
hinrich 15/6/10

marbury 26/6/9


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> I believe.


Oh man...every bull loves to see some hot cow-on-cow action!


----------



## thebizkit69u

If the bulls play just a little bit better then they did last night, The bulls win this one easily. Common Ariza and Marbury had amazing games, they are going to have to do the same to even stay close in this one. I like Ariza and he kinda reminds me of Artest but man the guy is a hack, more then 3 times in yesterdays game ive seen him jump on one our players backs to get a rebound or put back, refs really let the knicks do whatever they wanted down low.


----------



## yodurk

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh man...every bull loves to see some hot cow-on-cow action!


Tom, you've been on a roll lately! :laugh: 

Anyway, I think the home and home thing is bad...I really don't want to face the Knicks AGAIN. I think the Bulls had a nice wake up call last game and will play decently, but the Knicks really play well at home for the most part. 

Bulls - 94
Knicks - 102

Call me pessimistic, but this would be a logical situation where the Bulls finally yield over 100, even without Jamal.


----------



## atlbull

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> One thing is for sure. GreekBullsFan will grow very horny while watching the game.


:laugh: that guy is funny, I like him.


----------



## mizenkay

looks like the knicks will get tim thomas AND jamal back for the big MLK matinee game. 



new york newsday 




*Sensing a season on the verge of slipping away after six losses in their past seven games, the Knicks have issued a call to arms, not to mention a call to sore big toes, ankles, calves and knees.

Tim Thomas, who sat out the previous three games, said his sore left knee and strained right calf are well enough for him to "definitely" play in the Martin Luther King Day matinee against Chicago today at Madison Square Garden. Jamal Crawford (turf toe) said he has a "really good chance" of playing after missing the previous 10 games.*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

That makes for a tougher game.

Hopefully the Bulls are up for playing some mistake-free basketball.



My key to the game? 48 minutes of _intensity_!!!










Spread the word.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> looks like the knicks will get tim thomas AND jamal back for the big MLK matinee game.


Have fun tomorrow, miz! And don't take any guff from anybody. I think all Bulls fans in attendance should start up a "Nineteen Seventy-Three!" chant the way "1918" was used to torment Red Sox fans.


----------



## GB

I think NY runs away with this one.

I saw Ben tonight on NBC say the Bulls have to be really focused from the start to win this one.


----------



## BenDengGo

can somebody explain why ben is also called madison square gordon ??? is it because he is from NY ???


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Have fun tomorrow, miz! And don't take any guff from anybody. I think all Bulls fans in attendance should start up a "Nineteen Seventy-Three!" chant the way "1918" was used to torment Red Sox fans.


thanks! i am very excited to go to this game. i am hoping your oh so cynical prediction about the refs is wrong (and i know you do too) 

the garden will be rockin' today. 

bulls have to come out strong or it will be over early. i'm hoping the "fire lenny" chants start in about the mid point of the second. 

note to bendengo: gordon has played lots of times at MSG including in high school. the last time that he played there was the big east tourney where he broke allen iversons tourney scoring record. 

he plays well there. let's hope GORDON is rockin' today.


----------



## bullet

With no Deng it does not look too good.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> can somebody explain why ben is also called madison square gordon ??? is it because he is from NY ???


GARDEN PARTY: Bulls rookie Ben Gordon's hometown is Mount Vernon, N.Y., in Westchester County, about a half-hour north of Manhattan, so he's looking forward to playing his first game as a professional in his home area.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/jackson/cst-spt-jax17.html


----------



## Half-Life

I am pretty worried because this will be a road game...and a tough one in MSG. If Loul doesn't play we won't have one of our essential players. I don't see the offense running as fluid with him out. I just hope that we attack quickly and do the Knicks in before they have a chance. Because if this is a close game like Saturyday's...I don't know if we can pull this one off.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

*Re:*

I'm going to tell you something right now - we're a lot better than the Knicks. We have tons more talent than that team, a better coach, and a better GM. Unfortunately, today's game I feel like will be much tougher than the game Saturday which we pulled out of our rear end. If they get Jamal and One-Timensional back, and they can both play at above 75%, I might have to predict a Knickerbocker victory. I don't want to sell our club short, but we've had a good run so far this year, and I think we might be in for a real test today.

We're still better than the Knicks though.


----------



## truebluefan

I am worried about this game. And if Deng is out, there goes some of our depth. I predicted we lose when I predicted a 37 win season on another thread. 

We can win this game if we play better than we did on Saturday. Gordon had a un-Gordon-esqe game. Curry disapeared from the second quarter until the last few minutes. Of course these are excuses. NY has their share of excuses and yet they almost won. Maybe we can do the same and win? I just feel bad about this game. It will give them some feeling as to what the playoffs may feel like, a game at home another on the road etc:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

We have built a team to be balanced and versitile. If Deng is out, we need to adapt. I don't want this team to accept an easy out excuse like "if only Lual hadn't been hurt."

If the Bulls go out and execute, they can win this game, even without LD, and even if the Knicks have TT and Jamal playing. Keep the lockdown defense going. Feed Eddy early. Tyson neds to continue to clog he lane and intimidate under the boards and with his great help D. Ben has to return to form. Kirk needs to have a shooters eye today and distribute to the hot hand. Noc needs to continue his trend of playing more under control. It is a winnable game. No excuses.


----------



## Vintage

I predict a NY win.

NY 97
Chicago 85


----------



## Da Grinch

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 12:00 p.m. is afternoon. 12:00 a.m. is midnight.
> 
> I will correct the thread title, so there is no confusion. (I doubt anoone would really be confused, but still...)


i got caught for a sec. but only because i live in nyc.

time zones and such.


----------



## Kismet

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I am worried about this game. And if Deng is out, there goes some of our depth. I predicted we lose when I predicted a 37 win season on another thread.
> 
> We can win this game if we play better than we did on Saturday. Gordon had a un-Gordon-esqe game. Curry disapeared from the second quarter until the last few minutes. Of course these are excuses. NY has their share of excuses and yet they almost won. Maybe we can do the same and win? I just feel bad about this game. It will give them some feeling as to what the playoffs may feel like, a game at home another on the road etc:


Talk about excuses...the Knicks feel hampered because they have had to count on a rookie, Trevor Ariza, to fill in for injured players. Well isn't it interesting that no one (outside of Chicago) seems to acknowledge the fact that the Bulls are getting it done with *4 rookies* in their rotation, including two that start.

And what's that Knick payroll again... $102,442,544 compared to the Bulls $57,276,136? Pardon me if I don't shed a tear for NY's difficulties.


----------



## Hustle

I don't know how much better Marbury can play, and there is no hope in sight for him. The Bulls should cruise in this game after last games squeeker.

Bulls 101
NY 87

Tyson 15 and 15


----------



## dkg1

Does anyone know if Deng is out for sure? On the radio, they said JC and Thomas are playing. 

I hate when games are on WGN, they have no pregame! What kills me is their slogan is, "You're watching WGN, America's number one sports station". Huh? You don't even have a lousy pregame show! You're no better than WCIU!


----------



## greekbullsfan

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> One thing is for sure. GreekBullsFan will grow very horny while watching the game.



I'm already very horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan

luol is ok!!!!!!!!!!he's starting


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Does anyone know if Deng is out for sure? On the radio, they said JC and Thomas are playing.
> 
> I hate when games are on WGN, they have no pregame! What kills me is their slogan is, "You're watching WGN, America's number one sports station". Huh? You don't even have a lousy pregame show! You're no better than WCIU!


WGN superstation is the only national superstation with 2 local baseball teams and a basketball franchise. The nation can watch us today. SUPERSTATION BABY.I predict a win. 

Gordon stepped up in a big way against Pittsburgh, scored 23 and a game winning shot to win the big east championship. I think scored 29 against Notre Dame with Okafor out with back pain and 29 against Villanova in a three game span.



> Gordon finished the tournament with 81 points in three games – besting the mark of 79 set by Allen Iverson during the 1996 event. Gordon has now scored 184 career BIG EAST tournament points, trailing only Chris Mullin of St. John’s, Sherman Douglas of Syracuse and Alonzo Mourning of Georgetown.


----------



## greekbullsfan

spongyfungy when will u post a new bulls game to download it?


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already very horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, let's hope you stay that way because if you do that means we're playing well! 

BTW, you don't have a motorcycle do you? :uhoh:


----------



## ScottMay

*greekbullsfan heads to a friend's house to watch the game*


----------



## greekbullsfan

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, let's hope you stay that way because if you do that means we're playing well!
> 
> BTW, you don't have a motorcycle do you?


No, idon't have a moto,why u're asking????????
btw i'm gonna explode if flash gordon hit a trey


----------



## spongyfungy

<b>greekbullsfan</b>

probably Boston.

looks like Deng is playing..


----------



## greekbullsfan

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> <b>greekbullsfan</b>
> 
> probably Boston.



when?????I can't wait


----------



## dkg1

*Re: greekbullsfan heads to a friend's house to watch the game*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!


Scott, that picture reminds me of an idea I had. I think the Bulls should change their pregame montage at the Stadium and show that picture of GBF and his "friends" parading the streets of Chicago instead of the pack of Bulls.


----------



## lister333

time to bring the seventh win in a row...


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> No, idon't have a moto,why u're asking????????
> btw i'm gonna explode if flash gordon hit a trey


Uh nevermind.


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: Re: greekbullsfan heads to a friend's house to watch the game*



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Scott, that picture reminds me of an idea I had. I think the Bulls should change their pregame montage at the Stadium and show that picture of GBF and his "friends" parading the streets of Chicago instead of the pack of Bulls.



No!!!!!!!!!!!!!show me getting hornier and hornier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottMay




----------



## dkg1

AD is a last second scratch. Othella and Deng are both starting. JC will be coming off the bench.


----------



## lister333

antonio davis not starting


----------



## futuristxen

Awesome!


----------



## lister333

is ad out of the game?


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> AD is a last second scratch. Othella and Deng are both starting. JC will be coming off the bench.


Good - Deng playing!


----------



## lister333

dammm they started good


----------



## lister333

Ny offense is all Stephon marbury.


----------



## lister333

Ny playing on a roll...we need some stops.


----------



## ScottMay

Kirk channeling Jamal by forcing a 23-footer with a toe on the line.

Ugh.


----------



## lister333

damm we cant find a way to stop them


----------



## bullet

Gotta wake up


----------



## lister333

at least we are not shooting bad. 57%


----------



## dkg1

The bad news is, the Knicks are shooting lights out. The good news is we have possession and are only down 5. Kirk should have to help off and leave Houston wide open to help on a driving Kurt Thomas.

The Knicks are really doing a good job on our bigs of bumping them and keeping them from getting the postion they want.


----------



## lister333

we are making some stops now on ny


----------



## lister333

here comes ben gordon...


----------



## lister333

and jamal comes in too


----------



## lister333

lets put ny in the penalty now!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

Jamal is on Hinrich and Ben is on Jamal.

Hinrich has pulled up 3 times and shot without a rebounder around the basket. not good.


----------



## UMfan83

I guess we're not at the UC anymore and our FG% as well as the Knicks' FG % reflects that


----------



## lister333

nice offensive rebound for deng.


----------



## lister333

air ball by crawford...


----------



## Future

haha, nice to see Jamal still has that ****ty shot selection.


----------



## ScottMay

Why the **** does Skiles have Tyson Chandler 20 feet from the basket attempting to make precision bounce passes? That sort of stuff kills me.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> air ball by crawford...


Hope he keeps it up


----------



## lister333

but he nail the following shot


----------



## ScottMay

Running the offense exclusively through Curry just doesn't work. His decision-making is horrendous. Get some pick and rolls going with Hinrich and put the ball in Ben's hands a little bit more.


----------



## Future

Curry and Hinrich are shooting HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## ChiBron

Some horrendous shot selection so far. Curry/Kirk a combined 2-10 FG.


----------



## UMfan83

Give the ball to Gordon and tell him it's the 4th quarter already


----------



## bullet

Bad play but still in the game


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Why the **** does Skiles have Tyson Chandler 20 feet from the basket attempting to make precision bounce passes? That sort of stuff kills me.


Is it Skiles?


----------



## lister333

fumble by chandler.....


----------



## bullet

Ben should have a big night - it's the MSG!


----------



## lister333

damm we are in the penalty...


----------



## lister333

marbury will have at least 15 ft today...


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk's playing like crap.


----------



## Future

Hinrich and Curry need to show up


----------



## bullet

6 TO's already in the 1st!!!


----------



## lister333

we put them to much on the line


----------



## ChiBron

Lucky to be down only 8. We cannot make a shot and they're penetrating inside our D way too easily.


----------



## dkg1

Kirk needs to get his head out of his ***. His shots look bad and he has made some terrible passes. Wake up kid. 28-20 Nicks after 1.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it Skiles?


When it's the first option -- the first play they run after bringing the ball over halfcourt -- I'm inclined to think it's set offense, yes.

On the other hand, Tyson's probably as likely to accurately make that pass as one of our guards, so maybe Skiles knows what he's doing.


----------



## El Chapu

Marbury would go 10-30 from the field against any other team. Classic Bulls, same sa letting players like Ariza or Sweetney have carrer games.


----------



## dkg1

GreekBullsFan is going limp after seeing that poor display of basketball.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> we put them to much on the line


Both teams 10 times at the line.


----------



## lister333

Cuurry too quiet, Hinrich very slopy.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Kirk needs to get his head out of his ***. His shots look bad and he has made some terrible passes. Wake up kid. 28-20 Nicks after 1.


Kirk needed to have that article written about him in the NY Times the way he needed an extra hole in his head. 

That alley oop pass to Chandler was just horrible . . . he'd have been better off firing it as hard as he could at Chandler's nuts.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> When it's the first option -- the first play they run after bringing the ball over halfcourt -- I'm inclined to think it's set offense, yes.
> 
> On the other hand, Tyson's probably as likely to accurately make that pass as one of our guards, so maybe Skiles knows what he's doing.


It looked like they were trying to set up some kind of high-low game. Tyson needs to have a better angle to throw the ball or kick it back out.


----------



## lister333

gordon seems shy too...


----------



## ChiBron

Y would TC ever wanna jump 18 feet away from the basket?


----------



## ScottMay

Note to Tyson:

When you are guarding a guy one-on-one, don't jump at all when he shoots (you managed to block Nazr Mohammed's shot while barely jumping, e.g.).

When you are helping on D, THEN you jump to block shots.


----------



## lister333

nice jam by gordon


----------



## ChiBron

Sit Griffin's a** down.


----------



## ChiBron

One wide open miss after another. This is very frustrating to watch.


----------



## lister333

damm another shooting foul by nocioni.


----------



## ChiBron

Down 11 in early 2nd qtr.

I'm smelling a blowout.


----------



## dkg1

Down by 11. We need to start hitting some shots or we could get burried. We're missing way too many open shots.


----------



## bullet

Looking very bad , 11 down early.


----------



## UMfan83

Our entire team is in bad shooting form right now. 

Be prepared for people to say we can't win on the road. It might be true


----------



## lister333

we cant stop the from scoring..either the draw a shooting foul or nail the shots.


----------



## lister333

we are shooting 40%


----------



## ChiBron

Deng's keeping us in. Down only 5 now.


----------



## lister333

nice three by deng!!!!


----------



## dkg1

Thank goodness Deng is playing today...


----------



## bullet

Deng from 3!!!


----------



## LegoHat

Is there a radio broadcast available somewhere?


----------



## lister333

we need to draw some fouls!!!


----------



## ChiBron

Fu*k Houston


----------



## lister333

stupid offensive foul by curry!!!!!!


----------



## bullet

NY shooting 0.522 fg% - how long will this continue???


----------



## ChiBron

We've got to do something abt Houston. He's getting his shot off way too easily coming off those screens.

41-33 Knicks


----------



## dkg1

Pike, feel free to guard Houston whenever you're ready or grab some bench. A little offense would be nice as well.


----------



## lister333

just the second team foul by the knicks.


----------



## bullet

I hope Lenny benches AH and lets Jamal play for the rest of the game!


----------



## Future

How about we try this.... whoever is guarding Houston don't help on D at all...... just stick with him.... he's gettin wide open looks.


----------



## greekbullsfan

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> NY shooting 0.522 fg% - how long will this continue???



till we play some good defense


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> we need to draw some fouls!!!


----------



## dkg1

JYD with a foul 80 feet from the basket


----------



## Future

HINRICH BETTER ****IN SHOW UP!!! 0 PTS!! C'MON!!!


----------



## lister333

thanks gb


----------



## BealeFarange

I can't take this...I'm at work and the Bulls are on...I'm never going to get anything done. I have the gamecast, the real time score update and the game thread going, obsessively refreshing each one every ten seconds.


:uhoh:


----------



## ChiBron

All I can say is THANK GOD for Deng. It is 1 on 5 out there.


----------



## lister333

Deng creating his shots...he is heating up.


----------



## lister333

hinrich is crap today...


----------



## bullet

Deng the only one to arrive... another 3!


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk 0-5. Misses great opportunity to cut the lead to 1.


----------



## Rhyder

Nocioni... NO NO NO NO NO... YES!

For threeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ChiBron

Nocioni is playing with some confidence out there. I'm happy for him.

Down 4.


----------



## Future

Hinrich is missing wide open shots. Thank God for Deng and Noc hittin shots.


----------



## dkg1

When did the Knicks get Brian Grant and when did he become a point guard?


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Deng the only one to arrive... another 3!


Nocioni too.

Kirk 0-5 , he gotta hit some.


----------



## BealeFarange

I can't deal with not being able to at least listen on the radio....

I know, I know...you guys from out of the area are real saints.


----------



## GB

When was Hinrichs last bad game?


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> When did the Knicks get Brian Grant and when did he become a point guard?


lol


----------



## lister333

wee need some scores by hinrich...


----------



## Rhyder

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> When did the Knicks get Brian Grant and when did he become a point guard?


It's Brewer, but I get the hair style comparison sarcasm


----------



## dkg1

At halftime when the rest of the team goes to the locker room, Skiles should make Hinrich stay out on the court and practice jump shots.


----------



## truebluefan

Knicks getting good looks and hitting them. 

Nocioni and Deng having nice games.


----------



## bullet

Put Ben in now!


----------



## truebluefan

Curry looking more and more like a man each game he plays. When he wants to take it to the hole, no one can stop him.


----------



## ChiBron

Hinrich is simply AWFUL tonight. It is just one horrendous play after another.

Bulls down 2 DESPITE him.


----------



## lister333

daamm another turnover....


----------



## Chicago_Cow

Hinrich pisses me off so much right now. Dumb passes, no defense, and no effort.l


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Wow, Kirk looks horrid.


----------



## bullet

Nice - 2 ft misses by Thomas , and another ast by Chapu.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Hinrich is simply AWFUL tonight. It is just one horrendous play after another.
> 
> Bulls down 2 DESPITE him.


When was his last bad game?

He's due for one.


----------



## ChiBron

:upset:


----------



## Future

Did Hinrich spend a night with a NY hooker... wut the hell is up with him.


----------



## bullet

Nocioni 7 pnts, 4 rbds , 3 asts and 1 stl


----------



## dkg1

Real smart Eddy. You already have two fouls and you're stuck directly beneath the basket so you decide to hack somebody? :upset:


----------



## ChiBron

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> When was his last bad game?
> 
> He's due for one.


I can understand poor shooting. But his decision while passing the ball inexcusable. 

And WTF is Skiles doing? Sits Kirk, but brings in Duhon :sigh:


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> I can understand poor shooting. But his decision while passing the ball inexcusable.
> 
> And WTF is Skiles doing? Sits Kirk, but brings in Duhon :sigh:


I'm at work.

Who should he have brought in?


We're all complaining like it's a 6-22 team.


----------



## lister333

period is over ny by 5


----------



## bullet

Eddy 3rd foul!


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Did Hinrich spend a night with a NY hooker... wut the hell is up with him.


:laugh: 

Gosh, he must look horrible!

Eddy has three fouls??!! Seems like we need him out there hardcore...not good...


----------



## dkg1

48-43. Allan Houston with 13


----------



## Future

Man what the **** has Gordon done wrong.... seriously... he played seven ****ing minutes!


----------



## Chicago_Cow

That NY hooker must be really good in bed!


----------



## ChiBron

If we'd play a little smart, we r up in this game right now!

Oh well, 48-43 Knicks at the half.


----------



## GB

http://www.nba.com/games/20050117/CHINYK/livestats.html


----------



## yodurk

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> Wow, Kirk looks horrid.


Yeah, this is the worst half I've seen Kirk play all season, by far. Hope he picks it up after a halftime break.


----------



## ChiBron

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Man what the **** has Gordon done wrong.... seriously... he played seven ****ing minutes!


Got no clue. He looked good when he was on the floor. U would think Skiles would play him more with the way Kirk's stinking it up.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Man what the **** has Gordon done wrong.... seriously... he played seven ****ing minutes!


My thoughts exactly.

At least our defense got better - NY down to 0.457 fg%.


----------



## greekbullsfan

don't worry guys,we're playing horrible,kirk 's playing horrible too with 0 points but we are down only 5,we'll win this game as soon as kirk shows up and he will show up


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Gosh, he must look horrible!
> 
> Eddy has three fouls??!! Seems like we need him out there hardcore...not good...


I never thought I would be pining to see Duhon in at point guard. 

About Eddy, we're having trouble delivering the ball. He's also not getting the position he usually gets which is part of the problem. I wouldn't mind seeing a little more of Othello in the game. He didn't get much PT in the first half. It looked like Nocioni was playing some 4 and not doing too bad.


----------



## truebluefan

Our defense is still working. 

NY has 48 points. 

We played a bad first half offensively. Gotta step it up.


----------



## UMfan83

We we played a horrible first half and still managed to almost tie it within the last 2 minutes. I'll take it


----------



## yodurk

Wayne Larivee with another smooth line:

"Luol Deng with a nice lift off the bench, along with Andres Nocioni."

(Deng of course started the game)

Nice one, Wayne. You continue to impress me with your knowledge. :|


----------



## bullet

Down 5 with our play is not so bad imo , wer'e in the game.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Man what the **** has Gordon done wrong.... seriously... he played seven ****ing minutes!


Hopefully he's saving him for big minutes in the second half. We're right there down only by 5 at half. Ben could blow this thing open. Hopefully Kirk is still on the court looking for his jumpshot.


----------



## DaBullz

Piatkowski was particulary impressive. He shut down Houston all game. And his and1 crossover move was good enough to break ankles.


----------



## Bulls4Life

HA-HA!


----------



## Rhyder

One thing to note is the NY is getting most of its points from the perimeter (outside of their FTs).

If the game continues as is, they're either going to have to remain hot or the Bulls remain cold, else I see a run by CHI in the second half grabbing bricks and running the floor.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Wayne Larivee with another smooth line:
> 
> "Luol Deng with a nice lift off the bench, along with Andres Nocioni."
> 
> (Deng of course started the game)
> 
> Nice one, Wayne. You continue to impress me with your knowledge. :|


I noticed a couple of times that the announcers had flashbacks and got excited whenever JYD did anything good. When he fouled in the Bulls backcourt, Red let out a groan. Relax Red, he's not on our team anymore.


----------



## JPBulls

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/games/20050117/CHINYK/livestats.html


This one is a lot faster:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005011718


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Piatkowski was particulary impressive. He shut down Houston all game. And his and1 crossover move was good enough to break ankles.


:laugh: Stop yourself already! You gotta problem with the Polish Crossover? I sure do!


----------



## Maestro

2nd half the Bulls better wake up


----------



## yodurk

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Piatkowski was particulary impressive. He shut down Houston all game. And his and1 crossover move was good enough to break ankles.


Actually Pike hit a jumper that helped get the Bulls going in the 2nd quarter. They were absolutely ice cold until Pike hit that. 

As for the Knicks, I can't believe that they can continue to hit from the perimeter like this. They did it Saturday too, except they went ice cold in the 4th. The way their big guys hit that 15 footer is so frustrating. :upset: Houston and Marbury are hitting everything too. I wouldn't even call it bad defense...they're hitting some tough ones...I guess they're on fire.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Piatkowski was particulary impressive. He shut down Houston all game. And his and1 crossover move was good enough to break ankles.


It looks like JC inspired Pike on both ends of the court


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Pike hit a jumper that helped get the Bulls going in the 2nd quarter. They were absolutely ice cold until Pike hit that.
> 
> As for the Knicks, I can't believe that they can continue to hit from the perimeter like this. They did it Saturday too, except they went ice cold in the 4th. The way their big guys hit that 15 footer is so frustrating. :upset: Houston and Marbury are hitting everything too. I wouldn't even call it bad defense...they're hitting some tough ones...I guess they're on fire.


At one point the guys on tv had a graphic that said the Knicks backcourt was outscoring ours 15-0.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Pike hit a jumper that helped get the Bulls going in the 2nd quarter. They were absolutely ice cold until Pike hit that.
> 
> The way their big guys hit that 15 footer is so frustrating. :upset: Houston and Marbury are hitting everything too. I wouldn't even call it bad defense...they're hitting some tough ones...I guess they're on fire.


Whoever is guarding MArbury is going to have to back off a bit and quit funneling him into our bigs as been our strategy. Our bigs are in foul trouble and their bigs are hitting open j's left and right when we help off of them. I would try to make Marbury beat us with his jumper instead of penetration.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> We're all complaining like it's a 6-22 team.


Today we look like we really might be if you account for our home-heavy schedule.

I hope the Bulls send someone back to the hotel to see if Kirk's ready to play. This guy who's playing today can't really be him.

You know it pains me to say this, but we'd be in a world of hurt right now if we were without Nocioni. And I like the idea of giving him run at the four against a smallish team like the Knicks.


----------



## JPBulls

Users Browsing Forum: (Maestro, Qwerty123, dkg1, Wynn, GB, LoyalBull, SPMJ, PC Load Letter, Rhyder, DaBullz, Mikedc, deranged40, victor_vc, TomBoerwinkle#1, UMfan83, yodurk, Good Hope, Bulls4Life, shlomo, The 6ft Hurdle, numlock, Chicago_Cow, Raider45, jnrjr79, lister333, WestHighHawk, bullet, KwaZulu, sp00k, lou4gehrig, spongyfungy, greekbullsfan, LegoHat, BenDengGo, KHinrich12, ogbullzfan, Jujuba, BealeFarange, Stormwatch, El Chapu, YearofDaBulls, tmpsoft, Ron Cey, JPBulls)

WOW!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> At one point the guys on tv had a graphic that said the Knicks backcourt was outscoring ours 15-0.


I'm sure it can't be much better now. I think Gordon has maybe one or two buckets and Pike has one.

And Eddy can't hit the side of a barn today either.


----------



## Rhyder

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure it can't be much better now. I think Gordon has maybe one or two buckets and Pike has one.
> 
> And Eddy can't hit the side of a barn today either.


Yet Eddy is 4-8 from the floor. Yes, he isn't getting as good of position as he normally has been. Duhon with two bad entry passes to him towards the beginning of the 1st when he had good position too.


----------



## Bulls4Life

*In Search Of.... BEN GORDON!!!!* 

Skiles really gets my goat sometimes!!!!! What players have MORE incentive to play well than Gordon and Harrington!!! Everyone's concerned with JC getting revenge, what about Othella? What about BG returning to his hometown? But no, we get KH 0-7 or whatever he shot!!

:banghead:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Kirk's blown layup just about says it all about his shot today.


----------



## ChiBron

Can't fu*king believe that.


----------



## Future

Man right when I was about to post that Hinrich is showin up after the jumper.... Hinrich misses a wide open layup...

Hopefully his jumpers start to go in.


----------



## dkg1

Bulls lead by 1!


----------



## ChiBron

Deng  

Good to see Kirk come out with that energy.


----------



## bullet

Finally kirk hits something , and misses 2 more.

What about the O rbds!


----------



## dkg1

How bad are the Knicks? I don't care if they come back and win this game, they suck and so does their division.


----------



## spongyfungy

Kirk should have dunked that. He could do it. Deng is saving the day though.


----------



## Future

Deng! Thank you for him!


----------



## dkg1

I'll bet they come right out and go at us inside and try to get us in more foul trouble.


----------



## bullet

We have the lead - Deng has!!


----------



## lister333

6x0 start for the bulls!!!


----------



## Future

Othella is getting abused... take em out


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

OMFG, you would think that the Bulls would learn not to leave KT wide open.


----------



## Wynn

3 Kurt thomas Jumpers in a row?! Anybody got him on D?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> 6x0 start for the bulls!!!


And just as quicky 6-0 the other way...


----------



## bullet

Anybody gaurding KT??


----------



## lister333

nice put in bay hinrich


----------



## El Chapu

Kurt ******* Thomas. Unbelievable.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Don't let Starbury get hot again...


----------



## LegoHat

Eddy needs to start making some shots.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Beautiful block by Eddy and incredibly Tyson drills a jumper from the top of the key.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Kirk woke up from his slumber!


----------



## lister333

nice three by kirk


----------



## spongyfungy

I knew that blown layup would get him going. Hinrich is starting to feel it. I wouldn't mind him shooting the rest of the game all the time.


----------



## GB

So many coaches and GM's wasting their skills on message boards.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

WOW!! Hinrich is back!!


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> nice three by kirk


again.!


----------



## Wynn

HINRICH!!!!!


----------



## dkg1

Kirk hits another three from about 27 feet out!


----------



## lister333

another threee by kirk....
getting his rythm back!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Was that 40 feet? Damn


----------



## Bulls4Life

:gopray:

Thank You That Last Shot!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DaBullz

FYI

Hinrich
Home 21 games
41.0% FG
36.8% 3Pt
3.2 FTA/gm
4.6 RPG
7.5 APG
1.7 SPG
17.4 PPG

Away 13 games
41.8% FG
34.9% 3Pt
2.6 FTA/gm
2.5 RPG
6.4 APG
1.1 SPG
13.5 PPG

He's really hot right now, Bulls up!


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Othella is getting abused... take em out


I should be coach, I'm so freakin smart!!! 


And now Hinrich is startin to heat up... his temporary STD from the NY hooker is gone... and he is feelin it now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

WHAT A SWAT BY CURRY!!!! 

And that 30ft three by Hinrich!!!!    

Is there anyone outside of New York NOT cheering for the Bulls right now?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

"OMG, he launched that one from Queens."

Gotta love Wayne.

BTW, Kirk got his head out of his ***. He drilled that from way deep. He just might be coming around.


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow. That's the longest three I've seen anybody take this year when it wasn't to beat the clock. Unreal.


----------



## BealeFarange

This is a HILARIOUS thread.

"I HATE KIRK"

"SATAN > KIRK"

"KIRK = THE WORST EVER!!!"

two minutes later: 

"KIRK!!!!!!!!!   "

I do the same thing, it's just funny to read in this context.


----------



## dkg1

you know, you guys would think that othella of all of our bigs would be able to defend the knicks pick and roll after practicing against it for so long. hell, pick and roll is the standard play in the NBA, let's figure it out guys!


----------



## greekbullsfan

i'm getting horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333

hate marbury...


----------



## bullet

KIRK WITH 2 3'S.

HIS AWFUL GAME DON'T LOOK SO BAD NOW:

10 pts,8rbds,6asts.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I'm getting pretty sick of hearing Beethoven...

Somebody better get on him.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i'm getting horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh no - here we go again.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I'm getting pretty sick of hearing Beethoven...
> 
> Somebody better get on him.


?????


----------



## Future

Beautiful pass by Kirk to Eddy... and Eddy hits the layup and is fouled... and makes the FT!! 3 pt play!!

Yay!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

GBF, I got your girl right here on my bike!


----------



## lister333

nice feed...finished off plus foul...got it three point play


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i'm getting horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I just busted out the cubicle-laugh, complete with I-Hope-They-Didn't-Hear-That-Snort.

Estimated time to firing: three or four days, tops.


----------



## lister333

nice rebound by luol...


----------



## bullet

What about Ben??


----------



## LegoHat

Kirk could be on his way to a triple double!


----------



## Chicago_Cow

Duhon can't finish for ****.


----------



## DaBullz

Gordon sighting.


----------



## BenDengGo

another triple double attembt by hinrich

10 points
9 boards
7 dimes


----------



## Chicago_Cow

Gordon is in.


----------



## Future

I could've sworn Duhon got fouled by Ariza on that swat... and then Marbury drives on the other end and gets the foul.

GAY!


----------



## lister333

hate marbury!!


----------



## bullet

Finally Ben.


----------



## lister333

nice finger roll by kirk


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> This is a HILARIOUS thread.
> 
> "I HATE KIRK"
> 
> "SATAN > KIRK"
> 
> "KIRK = THE WORST EVER!!!"
> 
> two minutes later:
> 
> "KIRK!!!!!!!!!   "
> 
> I do the same thing, it's just funny to read in this context.



Hmmm. Not me.


----------



## dkg1

Time out, Bulls up by 2


----------



## DaBullz

OMG

Curry jumped for a rebound. Unfortunately, the ball had already hit the floor a couple of times and was on its way out of bounds, slowly.


----------



## lister333

time to get to the line...


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Today we look like we really might be if you account for our home-heavy schedule.


We do?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> OMG
> 
> Curry jumped for a rebound. Unfortunately, the ball had already hit the floor a couple of times and was on its way out of bounds, slowly.


Just needs to work on his timing a little bit...


----------



## DaBullz

Clever play drawn up by Skiles after that timeout.


----------



## GB

Is Deng better than anyone on the Knicks except Marbury?


----------



## lister333

please nocioni make those two!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Wow. Bulls get a call, on the road...


----------



## dkg1

by the slimmest of margins...


----------



## ChiBulls2315

Bulls lead by the slimmest of margins!


----------



## Bulls4Life

Users Browsing Forum: (dkg1, Wynn, Damian Necronamous, GB, LoyalBull, L.O.B, PC Load Letter, Rhyder, DaBullz, Mikedc, deranged40, victor_vc, TomBoerwinkle#1, RoRo, UMfan83, The 6ft Hurdle, Chicago_Cow, Shanghai Kid, jnrjr79, lister333, hanjin1, townknave, WestHighHawk, bullet, sp00k, spongyfungy, VincentVega, greekbullsfan, LegoHat, BenDengGo, Jujuba, BealeFarange, Stormwatch, Blueoak, El Chapu, YearofDaBulls, MVPKirk, Bulls4Life)


----------



## spongyfungy

good hustle on Nocioni even though the clock expired. bulls with the lead. by 1

time for secret weapon Ben to be whipped out by Skiles.


----------



## lister333

at least he made 1


----------



## LegoHat

Let's get Ben going in the fourth.


----------



## ChiBron

Alright, Ben. Time to do ur thing.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Its Gordon Time

:gopray:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

LOL. Great minds...

and ours...


----------



## GB

Madison Square Gordan?

Jamal will own him.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Clever play drawn up by Skiles after that timeout.


In his defense, we have been great at getting easy baskets after timeouts this year. Not sure how things went so awry in that set. The last possession wasn't exactly a thing of beauty either with Kirk doing his best immitation of JC, pounding the dribble for 14 seconds and trying to pull up at the buzzer.


----------



## lister333

Common gordon bring it home!!!


----------



## LoyalBull

Time for the bulls to use "trickery" on Marbury!


----------



## lister333

nice hustle by nocioni!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Hey, who's that big skinny guard playing for NY? He's not bad...


----------



## GB

So how does JaPaul PierceFord look?

Rusty or no?


I see he's 3-8 with no assists


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Ben with the slam!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Gooooooooooooo Ben!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Wow, nice D by Jamal.

Better D by Tyson.


----------



## Bulls4Life

BG!!!


----------



## Rhyder

Nocioni hasnn't looked out of control at all this game, even bringing the ball up the floor. Has he finally slowed down enough to play in control?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Man, you can learn so much listening to Wayne...


----------



## VincentVega

Strangest game of all time by Hinrich. 1st half he looks like a junior high girl, third quarter he blows a wide open layup, now he's on track for a triple double.

Just get the W, baby.


----------



## ChiBron

Skiles better get in Eddy's face this timeout. Enough with these freakin' fadeaways which he never makes.


----------



## bullet

Kirk 2 asts from a TD!


----------



## Future

Man, Houston is on the bench and he was killin us. I wonder what Lenny is thinkin.


----------



## BenDengGo

c'mon kirk only 2 ast. to go


----------



## Bulls4Life

*4th quarter duel....*

GORDON VS. CRAWFORD


----------



## lister333

we have to score....nice block on crawford by gordon!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Man, Houston is on the bench and he was killin us. I wonder what Lenny is thinkin.


Thinking Houston will be in for a strong finish.

Those knees do need some rest...


----------



## UMfan83

Has BG been notified of the current quarter yet?


----------



## Future

Curry isn't shooting so well. He needs to step up.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Tyson is getting the credit for that monster block, but it looks like Eddy got the ball.


----------



## Chicago_Cow

Curry better goes to the hole ****ing strong after every damn possession. Enough of these gay jumpers and fadeaways.


----------



## dkg1

2 nice defensive plays by the bulls. curry and tyson both get up and swat nazr then jc wowed the crowed with a pretty crossover only to get his shotblocked by ben.


----------



## LoyalBull

> Man, Houston is on the bench and he was killin us. I wonder what Lenny is thinkin.



He is thinking if he quits he doesn't get paid...

If he gets fired he gets a buy out...


in other words... he is thinking about Mai tai's and topless beaches...


----------



## Illstate2

For all the talk about the big C's not playing well together, when they've been in the game together at the ends of games, I think they've done a great job of pretecting the basket.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I forgot how nerve racking these games can be when you give a **** about the team!


----------



## lister333

dammm we blew the lead!!!


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I forgot how nerve racking these games can be when you give a **** about the team!


baaaaaaaa


----------



## Xantos

Some where with a dozen dounoughts "Crumbs" is smiling with what the 2 C's are doing!


----------



## Future

PUT DENG BACK IN!!!


----------



## lister333

another stupid offensive foul by curry...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already very horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Baaaaaaa!


----------



## bullet

Kirk with his 12th rbd!


----------



## UMfan83

Some questionable calls against both teams in this quarter.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> PUT DENG BACK IN!!!


:yes:


----------



## Wynn

Come on, Bulls, seven more minutes of effort is all we need to ice this home and home......


----------



## lister333

damm tyson chandler...


----------



## UMfan83

TOs and fouls are killing us.

They are drawing the foul everytime up


----------



## bullet

Has to be Gordon time now


----------



## UMfan83

At shot selection to that list


----------



## Future

PIKE ****IN SUCKS!!! WHY THE HELL DOES SKILES HAVE SUCH A HARD ON FOR HIM!!!

Why would you take Gordon out!?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

:sour:


----------



## LoyalBull

> PIKE ****IN SUCKS!!! WHY THE HELL DOES SKILES HAVE SUCH A HARD ON FOR HIM!!!


The haircut


----------



## such sweet thunder

What is going through Skiles' mind. OK Pike guarding Crawford, yeah that isn't a mismatch.


----------



## BenDengGo

pike in for ben  

WTF  :upset: :dead: :sour:


----------



## ChiBron

What kind of fu*ked up offense are we running?? 

Run the basic screen n roll PLEASE!! Knicks r killing with one fu*king play every trip down the court. And I don't care how many shots Ben has missed, Skiles' is an idiot for benching him.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Has to be Gordon time now


to late:sigh:


----------



## dkg1

Piatkowski comes in and makes an immediate impact. He bricks the ugliest 1 handed leaner I've ever seen and loses JC on a screen roll causing the guy defending Thomas to leave him wide open. Hope Skiles doesn't let this go on too long.


----------



## lister333

we need to focus now...dont get loose on this !!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Man, Ben is in a rut. The fourth quarter is not the time to try to shoot yourself out of a funk.


----------



## UMfan83

Even if we don't win, its just 1 game, can't win them all. They played well at times, we'll just have to hear the talk that we can't win on the road for a few more games.


----------



## lister333

why bench ben gordon?????


----------



## UMfan83

DAMMIT CURRY


----------



## lister333

stop kurt thomas!!!!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> why bench ben gordon?????


Well what the hell has he done to prove himself ?

 :sigh:


----------



## UMfan83

I think Hinrich was focusing on dimes for his triple double


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

KH is keeping us in the game, at least...


----------



## lister333

nice move by kirk lets stop now. ny by 3


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

:sour: :sour: :sour: :sour:


----------



## UMfan83

TURNOVERS RULE


----------



## Future

CURRY IS PLAYING LIKE GARBAGE!!!

HE IS BEING OUTPLAYED BY SWEETNEY!!!


----------



## dkg1

get a ****ing timeout and get piatkowski's terrible *** out of the game. nice move bringing his sorry *** in.


----------



## ChiBron

We look clueless w/o Ben on the floor. 

Skiles = Moron. Can't this fool see Piatowski is useless right now?


----------



## such sweet thunder

Is a 23rd year vet getting the ball slapped back into his face considered playing the right way?


----------



## BenDengGo

hinrich with 12 brds
chandler with 12
deng with 10


----------



## Wynn

Wouldn't mind seeing TYSON, EDDY, NOCIONI, DENG, HINRICH finish this game out....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> get a ****ing timeout and get piatkowski's terrible *** out of the game. nice move bringing his sorry *** in.


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> Well what the hell has he done to prove himself ?
> 
> :sigh:


How about the fact that he has dominated in many 4th quarters this year.... and the fact that PIKE SUCKS!!!


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> Well what the hell has he done to prove himself ?
> 
> :sigh:


Ok, the alternative has been much better huh? Getting a fading away three blocked by defensive whiz Jamal Crawford?


----------



## lister333

> Well what the hell has he done to prove himself ?


Nothing besides he can creat his shots, draw some fouls and makes some stops on d!!!


----------



## UMfan83

This board goes down a lot.....


The Bulls are playing so bad its laughable right now


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, the alternative has been much better huh? Getting a fading away three blocked by defensive whiz Jamal Crawford?


Sarcasm guys.


----------



## bullet

That Pike for Ben sub cost us the game...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Our server issues are getting bad.

As I've said, we're working on getting other arrangements.


----------



## ChiBron

Big, Big, Big FT miss by Ben.


----------



## Wynn

Got.......




...to keep.....




.......their foot.......






....off.........





....our kneck!


----------



## ChiBron

Put this loss on Skiles' moronic substitutions.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

CC'Mon Ben!


----------



## Bulls4Life

Let the "Ben Gordon Show" begin!!!


----------



## Future

YES!!! NOC HITS A TYING 3!!!!

AND PIP DANCES ON THE SIDELINES!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

CC'Mon Ben! 

Rock On El Chapu!!!


----------



## lister333

nice threee by nocioni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bullet

Bennnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ChiBron

omg omg omg omg


----------



## bullet

Bennnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## BenDengGo

WTF just happened ????


----------



## truebluefan

Ben Gordon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet

Did Ben just win us the game?!


----------



## YearofDaBulls

OMG BEN!!! WHAT AN AMAZING PLAY!!! BEN IS GOING TO EB A STARRRR!!


----------



## JRose5

Wow!


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> WTF just happened ????


Gordon hit a runner with 0.01 seconds left. We won.


----------



## Maestro

a win by one point again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

<b>OMFG!!!</b>


----------



## BenDengGo

is this game over ?
time by play by play says 00:00


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Whoo Hoooooooooo!

Ben! Last Second! I don't freaking believe it!


BEEEEEEEN!

:rock:


----------



## cwalkmanuel

MADISON SQUARE GORDON!!!!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan

ben is not human!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ben baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!7 in a row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## UMfan83

13-3 in their last 16

17-9 since starting 0-9

and best of all......

SEVEN IN A ROW!!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Was this ending better than Saturday's?


----------



## Bulls4Life

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> Let the "Ben Gordon Show" begin!!!



Thank You BG for another great show!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron

BULLLLSSSSSS WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG BEN I LOVE UUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BenDengGo

7TH IN A ROW !!!! WIN !!! 


video please !!!


----------



## RSP83

OMG... Anybody taped it? I need to see it.. Ben hit the game winning jumper in MSG?


----------



## dkg1

the damned board crashed again and i couldn't post during that last minute!!! let's get this fixed!!!


----------



## BealeFarange

I didn't see EITHER New York game. I have a feeling both are going to live on forever in Bulls lore, too. Legendary. I can hardly stay seated. Woohoo!!!!!!

What was the final shot like???

Explain!! In detail!!!

:grinning:


----------



## futuristxen

Hells yeah!

Always nice to beat the Knicks. Even better when we do it at the last second.

New York is our *****.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> is this game over ?
> time by play by play says 00:00


They inbounded with .01 left. You need .03 for a catch and shoot, so as soon as the ball touched a knick hand, the game was whistled over.


----------



## italianBBlover

Pretty nice game by Nocioni reading the live scores, it wasn't ?


----------



## yodurk

How in god's name did we win this game?!?!?!

:twave: 

Nocioni and Ben with amazing plays!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u

OMFG Ben Gordon. Nuff said. Change his name to Ben Jordan please. What a Game. What a game. Knick vs Bulls rivalry is back. AMazing Amazing Amazing. THIS IS A PLAYOFF team. 

PS. Ariza is one dirty player.


----------



## Bulls4Life

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> BULLLLSSSSSS WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG BEN I LOVE UUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!


I don't think anyone could have expressed that sentiment better!!!!

:rofl: with joy.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> Was this ending better than Saturday's?


Not in terms of how interesting the play was, but as a win, this one is better hands-down. 

We overcame a bunch of adversity and another less-than-perfect performance against a veteran team that we just beat that really needed this game.

This was big.


----------



## greekbullsfan

i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan

i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet

Funny - last game was 86-84...

We absolutely killed them on the rebound 56-38!

Kirk - 13 r
Tyson - 13
Nocioni - 11
Deng - 10

And our Center had 3??


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> Was this ending better than Saturday's?


No. I'm still a pretty big fan of Saturday's ending. :yes: 

But this come from behind win was sweeeet indeed.


----------



## lister333

and someone here posted what he did to proof he desearved not to be benched... Ben Gordon is clucth.......u dont bench him...once he has going on he cant be stoped.


----------



## UMfan83

Any Bears fans, does this sorta remind you of the Bears 2001 season?

Lose the first game (0-9 start)
then go on a huge hot streak (17-9)

Right now we are at the point where we have back to back amazing come from behind wins against the 49ers and the Browns. 

Hopefully the playoffs turn out better!!


----------



## truebluefan

We never had AD. This was sweet.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

I'm telling you guys, all we need is Ben in the 4th and were good.


----------



## cima

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Funny - last game was 86-84...
> 
> We absolutely killed them on the rebound 56-38!
> 
> Kirk - 13 r
> Tyson - 13
> Nocioni - 11
> Deng - 10
> 
> And our Center had 3??


As long as we win and out-rebound the other team, it doesn't matter how many boards Curry has.


----------



## ChiBron

*BOWS down in front of Ben's picture*

JUST UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Yao Mania

Happy times for Bulls right now... congrats on another great win!

But can someone tell me why Hinrich your starting PG/SG has 13 rebs while Curry your starting C has only 3?!?!


----------



## remlover

In Ben we Trust.

He was struggling throughout the game, then when he got in teh game w/ 3+mins to go, he comes out and wins the game for us.

I just have this huge grin on my face.

Again we have an all-around lackluster performance..minus Nocioni and Deng and we still come out w/ a W on teh Road!


----------



## Future

Noch and Gordon were huge in the final 2 minutes!!!!

BEAUTIFUL WIN!!!!

IM SO HAPPY!!!!

And pip was dancin on the sidelines... and Greg Anthony was there... he should have something to talk about tonight on NBA FASTBREAK!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Put this loss on Skiles' moronic substitutions.


----------



## BenDengGo

damn i checked the game 83:86

after all that missed shots i thought that game is done

my father came into my room an i switched to acrobat reader

when he left it was 86:86....and i was WHAT tHE HELL ???

i was sure game is going into OT

and then all over sudden 88:86 (0:00)	[CHI 88-86] Gordon Running Jump: Made (17 PTS)

BUZZER !!!!!!!!

i hope spongy has taped it


----------



## Illstate2

BEN GORDON!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I hate our server.:upset: 

Sorry, gury.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> the damned board crashed again and i couldn't post during that last minute!!! let's get this fixed!!!


Don't go insultin' a free service...


----------



## lou4gehrig

wow...Bulls top story on ESPN news! check it out!


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> Sarcasm guys.


Sorry Hurdle, I was wound a little tight throughout this game. I think I set a personal record for swearing today! 

Either way, I'm glad Skiles didn't hold Ben out of the game very long.


For those who didn't see, Ben got the ball at the top of the key. The Knicks had JC on him (I believe). Sweetney ran out to help and Ben drove right around Ol' Sweet Tooth and hit a floater falling out of bounds on the baseline as the clock went down to .1 secs, not enough time for the Knicks to get a shot.

Deng 19 and 10, Eddy 12 and 3, Kirk had 13 board and 8 assist, BG wit h17 points, Tyson with 13 boards. Noch had a double double as well. Sorry, I was typing those stats as I was listening to the radio.


----------



## atlbull

DAMN IT!!! stupid work. sounds like I missed an awesome game. I knew I should have called in sick today, I just knew it. damn it!!!!

By the way. GO BULLS!!!


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> 
> As long as we win and out-rebound the other team, it doesn't matter how many boards Curry has.


True - was just a sidecomment.

Ben with 17 points in 19 minutes!

Chapu with a very nice game - especially that 3 pointer and offensive rebounds.


----------



## lou4gehrig

wow...insane shot by Gordon! that guy is clutch!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> the damned board crashed again and i couldn't post during that last minute!!! let's get this fixed!!!


As I've said, we're working on it.

BTW, the paypal button is on the upper left part of the screen. :bsmile:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> In Ben we Trust.
> 
> He was struggling throughout the game, then when he got in teh game w/ 3+mins to go, he comes out and wins the game for us.
> 
> I just have this huge grin on my face.
> 
> Again we have an all-around lackluster performance..minus Nocioni and Deng and we still come out w/ a W on teh Road!


Ben wasn't struggling, he just wasn't in the game.

We almost completely lost it when Skiles put in Pike and we went down by 5 or 6 points.

Amazing.


----------



## PC Load Letter

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Ben(d) It Like Gordon" strikes again! What a shot and what a game! Two nailbiters in a row and we come out with wins in both! Oh my god, I think I'm about to vomit!!!


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't go insultin' a free service...


You're right GB, I really enjoy this board. It was just of all times for the board to crash on me why then!!! Thank God my cable didn't go out!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> How in god's name did we win this game?!?!?!
> 
> :twave:
> 
> Nocioni and Ben with amazing plays!!!


Damn straight!


----------



## yodurk

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> Any Bears fans, does this sorta remind you of the Bears 2001 season?
> 
> Lose the first game (0-9 start)
> then go on a huge hot streak (17-9)
> 
> Right now we are at the point where we have back to back amazing come from behind wins against the 49ers and the Browns.
> 
> Hopefully the playoffs turn out better!!


I'm too young to have seen the 1982 White Sox (I think that's the year), but they called them the "Winning Ugly White Sox"...that's what this Bulls team makes me think of. It's never pretty until we put the final touch on.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, such sweet thunder*, Qwerty123, dkg1, Wynn, GB, LoyalBull, ScottMay*, SPMJ, PC Load Letter, Rhyder, TwinkieTowers, deranged40, life_after_23*, Future*, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, ChiBulls2315*, UMfan83, yodurk, Spyfy, Good Hope, Bulls4Life, RSP83, shlomo, unBULLievable, Philomath, thebizkit69u, The 6ft Hurdle, numlock, bryzzz01, Kismet*, Shanghai Kid, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, lister333, JRose5*, hanjin1, futuristxen, townknave, WestHighHawk, bullet, KwaZulu, sp00k, lou4gehrig, i3586, JPBulls, MagnusPinus, greekbullsfan, Parabull, CiMa, Illstate2, LegoHat, remlover, BenDengGo, KHinrich12, atlbull, mr.ankle20, Jujuba, 3 Pointer, Stormwatch, randyripoff, Blueoak, El Chapu, YearofDaBulls, craptacular, PD, jsuh84, limufujuan, Frankensteiner*, bullring2007*, MoochBull, TomBoerwinkle#1)


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Ben Gordon IS clutch!!!


----------



## smARTmouf

DOLLA BILL strikes AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm too young to have seen the 1982 White Sox (I think that's the year), but they called them the "Winning Ugly White Sox"...that's what this Bulls team makes me think of. It's never pretty until we put the final touch on.


'83 Sox.

Pretty good analogy.


----------



## Parabull

Good Lord... I just watched it and it was beautiful.

Noc with the huge three, Ben with the circus rainbow! I am numb with joy.:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## UMfan83

Anyone notice that we knocked NY from the third seed all the way to out of the playoffs this weekend? I love it!


----------



## Wynn

For this win I'd like to thank Argentina Basketball and Madison Square *GORDON!!!!!!*

Anybody wanna know the difference between Gordon and Crawdaddy? Ice water in the veins, man, pure ice. Not basing this on this game, btw, with Crawsover fresh of the IL. Gordon is money......

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Gosh guys, I don't think we deserved to win either of these Knicks games. 

Chalk em both up for Ben Gordon.


----------



## bullet

Jamal really helped us with the usual 4-14 , and mostly cause Lenny Kept Houston out for him .
0-7 from 3??


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, such sweet thunder*, Qwerty123, dkg1, Wynn, GB, LoyalBull, ScottMay*, SPMJ, PC Load Letter, Rhyder, TwinkieTowers, deranged40, life_after_23*, Future*, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, ChiBulls2315*, UMfan83, yodurk, Spyfy, Good Hope, Bulls4Life, RSP83, shlomo, unBULLievable, Philomath, thebizkit69u, The 6ft Hurdle, numlock, bryzzz01, Kismet*, Shanghai Kid, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, lister333, JRose5*, hanjin1, futuristxen, townknave, WestHighHawk, bullet, KwaZulu, sp00k, lou4gehrig, i3586, JPBulls, MagnusPinus, greekbullsfan, Parabull, CiMa, Illstate2, LegoHat, remlover, BenDengGo, KHinrich12, atlbull, mr.ankle20, Jujuba, 3 Pointer, Stormwatch, randyripoff, Blueoak, El Chapu, YearofDaBulls, craptacular, PD, jsuh84, limufujuan, Frankensteiner*, bullring2007*, MoochBull, TomBoerwinkle#1)


nice...i've noticed throught the last two weeks that there has been 25-30 users on at a time during days we don't even have games.


----------



## yodurk

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, such sweet thunder*, Qwerty123, dkg1, Wynn, GB, LoyalBull, ScottMay*, SPMJ, PC Load Letter, Rhyder, TwinkieTowers, deranged40, life_after_23*, Future*, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, ChiBulls2315*, UMfan83, yodurk, Spyfy, Good Hope, Bulls4Life, RSP83, shlomo, unBULLievable, Philomath, thebizkit69u, The 6ft Hurdle, numlock, bryzzz01, Kismet*, Shanghai Kid, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, lister333, JRose5*, hanjin1, futuristxen, townknave, WestHighHawk, bullet, KwaZulu, sp00k, lou4gehrig, i3586, JPBulls, MagnusPinus, greekbullsfan, Parabull, CiMa, Illstate2, LegoHat, remlover, BenDengGo, KHinrich12, atlbull, mr.ankle20, Jujuba, 3 Pointer, Stormwatch, randyripoff, Blueoak, El Chapu, YearofDaBulls, craptacular, PD, jsuh84, limufujuan, Frankensteiner*, bullring2007*, MoochBull, TomBoerwinkle#1)


Why aren't you people all at work? Wait, my name's on the list too. :shy:


----------



## truebluefan

I am sooooo happy. My dog is mad at me. She was sleeping in my lap when Gordon hit his game winning shot. I came up out of that chair and she hit the floor. My fist doubled high in the air and yelling Yes!!! 

She went over to my wife and got in her lap and gave me an awful look.

Having pippen cheering for us was great!


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> '83 Sox.
> 
> Pretty good analogy.


Ugh, I'm a die hard Sox fan. My last recollection of that season is, "Hold two Dibber". Any Sox fan over 30 knows what I'm referring to.


----------



## BenDengGo

what happened to eddy though ?? 5-16 ?? that pretty crappy...he's killing my fantasy team...


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Why aren't you people all at work? Wait, my name's on the list too. :shy:


Maybe because here's 9:38pm ?  :laugh:


----------



## thebizkit69u

Gordon is has got to be a lock for ROY. THis kid is bringing the bulls back. I just hope that skiles doesnt think Ben is the bulls sixth man for 3 years. Ben is a starter. And Skiles has to be running out of excuses for not starting Ben. Iam fine with Ben comming off the bench for the rest of the year, but next year its all star ben.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> For this win I'd like to thank Argentina Basketball and Madison Square *GORDON!!!!!!*
> 
> Anybody wanna know the difference between Gordon and Crawdaddy? Ice water in the veins, man, pure ice. Not basing this on this game, btw, with Crawsover fresh of the IL. Gordon is money......
> 
> :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


Jamal would not have been that close to basket neither. All would hinge on jumpers or threes.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I am sooooo happy. My dog is mad at me.


How do you think the sheep in Greece are feeling? Sheesh...


----------



## thebizkit69u

PS. Has anyone ever won ROY and the sixth man award in the same season?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I am sooooo happy. My dog is mad at me. She was sleeping in my lap when Gordon hit his game winning shot. I came up out of that chair and she hit the floor. My fist doubled high in the air and yelling Yes!!!
> 
> She went over to my wife and got in her lap and gave me an awful look.
> 
> Having pippen cheering for us was great!













has been notified...


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Why aren't you people all at work? Wait, my name's on the list too. :shy:


I took a half day. Had some days off that I had accumulated. I'm sure glad I didn't miss this one!


----------



## BenDengGo

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Why aren't you people all at work? Wait, my name's on the list too. :shy:


i'm glad the game is in the afternoon over at yours...so i'm able to check it live

in germany it is 9:41pm right now


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I am sooooo happy. My dog is mad at me.


Y'all need therapy.


----------



## cima

Ben Jordon anyone?


----------



## Frankensteiner

Just checked the box score. Crawford 0-7 from 3PT land. Keep chucking...:laugh:


----------



## yodurk

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> How do you think the sheep in Greece are feeling? Sheesh...


You guys are killing me with the sheep comments and pics...just killing me.

:rofl:


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, such sweet thunder*, Qwerty123, dkg1, Wynn, GB, LoyalBull, ScottMay*, SPMJ, PC Load Letter, Rhyder, TwinkieTowers, deranged40, life_after_23*, Future*, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, ChiBulls2315*, UMfan83, yodurk, Spyfy, Good Hope, Bulls4Life, RSP83, shlomo, unBULLievable, Philomath, thebizkit69u, The 6ft Hurdle, numlock, bryzzz01, Kismet*, Shanghai Kid, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, lister333, JRose5*, hanjin1, futuristxen, townknave, WestHighHawk, bullet, KwaZulu, sp00k, lou4gehrig, i3586, JPBulls, MagnusPinus, greekbullsfan, Parabull, CiMa, Illstate2, LegoHat, remlover, BenDengGo, KHinrich12, atlbull, mr.ankle20, Jujuba, 3 Pointer, Stormwatch, randyripoff, Blueoak, El Chapu, YearofDaBulls, craptacular, PD, jsuh84, limufujuan, Frankensteiner*, bullring2007*, MoochBull, TomBoerwinkle#1)


I just want to say, for the record, that it only looks like I'm here because I forgot to log off before leaving for work this morning. I am not actually watching the board and am busily working on numerous job-related ventures while you guys celebrate this awesome win!!!!!! GO BULL!!!!!


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>Frankensteiner</b>!
> Just checked the box score. Crawford 0-7 from 3PT land. Keep chucking...:laugh:


He had some wide open threes too. Thank God he was rusty. To be fair to Jamal, He did do some nice things too. He had some nice dishes off of screen roll, his shot just wasn't there tonight. And he actually had a couple of decent defensive plays.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Gosh guys, I don't think we deserved to win either of these Knicks games.
> 
> Chalk em both up for Ben Gordon.


DMD,

You are right, these easily could have been loses.

However, I think it's the entire team play and clutch plays during the games.

Saturday we win when Noc blocks a shot, Chandler saves it from going out of bounds to Hinrich, who hits Noc streaking show passes to Curry's feet, Curry saves and scores on a nice move.


Last year it would've read - Nocioni fouled the shooter - or Noc with the block out of bounds. NY Ball. Or.... Hinrich the pass to Noc who...wait, Noc wasn't here last year - ummm, ok, Shirley with the block....

My point is that the effort is the entire game this year and from everyone who plays.

Also, we have had the ball bounce the right way more than a few times, which happens throughout the season.

I hate to say it, as I've been one of his big critics, but Skiles has these guys playing hard every minute, because they know if they don't, they'll sit. Also, Paxson has given Skiles real talent for the threat to be valid. Was anyone really concerned about the guy the were playing in front of last year?


Great to see team basketball and full game efforts!

PS - Nocioni is shooting 18% from 3pt land. His shot was huge! The bench and he erupted like they HAD won the game. Also, it was his rebound that got the Bulls the final shot.

Props to Gordon for getting his shot off and making it!


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> You guys are killing me with the sheep comments and pics...just killing me.
> 
> :rofl:


For the record, Greek Bulls Fan claims not to have a motorcycle.


----------



## lister333

nice win at the road for us...we are defenitely learning how to shift the momentum in the final minutes. Coming form behind 5 points with less then 1:30 left and besides it playing on the road .That´s is an acomplishment my friends.


----------



## greekbullsfan

video??????????????????????????????


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> How do you think the sheep in Greece are feeling? Sheesh...












What...Me Worry?


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> video??????????????????????????????


No thanks. Not interested.


----------



## PC Load Letter

Props to Nocioni for coming up HUGE in this game! That three was clutch and that rebound was huge. He's really been playing more under control the last few games and I'm liking it a lot. If he stays this way, I'll start being less and less terrified anytime he touches the ball. He was big-time these last two games, no doubt, and helping beat the Knicks will endear you to me every time!

Thanks, Noch!


----------



## BealeFarange

Could someone pretty please post a video?


----------



## The ROY

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> PS. Has anyone ever won ROY and the sixth man award in the same season?


in order for gordon to win ROY or even CO ROY..he's gonna have to average about 18ppg by the end of the season...


----------



## lister333

Nocioni playing very good in these last two games.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> No thanks. Not interested.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :grinning: :grinning: :laugh:


----------



## greekbullsfan

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> No thanks. Not interested.


nonono man i mean of ben's winning shot


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> No thanks. Not interested.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

greekbullsfan...you make winning so much fun. 

good one, gb.


----------



## JRose5

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BenDengGo

are we going tp attempt 40 pages ??? dayum


----------



## bullet

7th in a row - and when the Wizard (no hughes) lose in SA today - we'd be the hottest winning streak in the league!


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Props to Nocioni for coming up HUGE in this game! That three was clutch and that rebound was huge. He's really been playing more under control the last few games and I'm liking it a lot. If he stays this way, I'll start being less and less terrified anytime he touches the ball. He was big-time these last two games, no doubt, and helping beat the Knicks will endear you to me every time!
> 
> Thanks, Noch!


I agree with everything you said. The shot was one he had to take. He was standing there for what seemed to be an eternity wide open. He had a great look and buried it. I believe he was even quoted in the paper as saying he is settling down and knows his role.


----------



## BenDengGo




----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What...Me Worry?



Your pictures have been hilarious, TB. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> No thanks. Not interested.


:laugh:


----------



## YearofDaBulls

I'm pretty sure the Bulls forum generates the most traffic on this site. It's incredible how many people post.


----------



## ScottMay




----------



## Chicago N VA

DAMMMMNNNNNNN IT!!!!!! 

I missed it :upset:

I forgot that the game came on that early today


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!


Bwahahahahahahaha!!!! No you didn't....can you photo shop a bulls jersey on the guy?


----------



## yodurk

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!


:rotf: 

I seriously can't take it anymore...it hurts!

:rotf:


----------



## bullet

my bad...


----------



## lister333

Bosto better be prepeared. Ny shooting was good though, better team against us in this last 7 wins


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Every time Ben gets the ball he already knows what he's going to do. This was an even more convincing clutch performance by Gordon, more reminicient of MJ. Ben wasn't really hitting his jumpers so he started driving to the lane. 

I don't know how the Bulls came back. It looked like all the momentum was going the Knicks' way.

Everyone played well today, except for Eddy. He seemed to force a lot of his shots, and the 1000-pound Sweetney had better position in the paint most of the time.

Despite all of the athletic abilities of Stephon Marbury, I'd rather have Kirk Hinrich leading this team. Most of Marbury's assists seemed to come from those annoying side screen plays to Kurt Thomas.

That runner by Piatkowski was the ugliest decent shot I've ever seen. It was wrong to see him try something like that. The idea was good, but the execution was horrendous.

The difference between Ben Gordon and Jamal Crawford offensively is that Ben Gordon hardly takes stupid shots. Crawford is improving in this aspect compared to last year, but he will take some very questionable shots.


----------



## GB

> Gordon, who scored 13 of his 17 points in the fourth quarter, *went around a screen to free himself of Jamal Crawford*, then took two more steps into the lane and launched his game-winner over the outstretched arm of Michael Sweetney.
> 
> Luol Deng led Chicago with 19 points, Kirk Hinrich had 14 points, 13 rebounds and eight assists and Andres Nocioni came off the bench to add 13 points and 11 rebounds.
> 
> Stephon Marbury had 25 points to lead the Knicks, who lost for the seventh time in eight games and relinquished sole possession of first place in the Atlantic Division.


Knicks must not have wanted to win the game.


----------



## WestHighHawk

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Why aren't you people all at work? Wait, my name's on the list too. :shy:


I am at work...just gave my 4th graders their math assignment and checked back in (no, we didn't get today off...grrrrrr!)

BULLS WIN :jump:


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>WestHighHawk</b>!
> 
> 
> I am at work...just gave my 4th graders their math assignment and checked back in (no, we didn't get today off...grrrrrr!)
> 
> BULLS WIN :jump:


We had a 1/2 day for records. Had kids until 10:30, I took the afternoon off. Glad I did !


----------



## ChiBron

Did anyone notice the change in Ben's body language when he turned the ball over as soon as he checked back in the 4th qtr?? From there on it seemed as if he just said to himself "Ok, i f'd up there, but now I'm just gonna take the f'n game over". His confidence is incredible. And he has so many counter moves which makes him a perfect 4th qtr player.


----------



## lister333

Eosn must focus on us tonight!!!


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> You are right, these easily could have been loses.
> 
> However, I think it's the entire team play and clutch plays during the games.
> 
> Saturday we win when Noc blocks a shot, Chandler saves it from going out of bounds to Hinrich, who hits Noc streaking show passes to Curry's feet, Curry saves and scores on a nice move.
> 
> My point is that the effort is the entire game this year and from everyone who plays.
> 
> Great to see team basketball and full game efforts!
> 
> PS - Nocioni is shooting 18% from 3pt land. His shot was huge! The bench and he erupted like they HAD won the game. Also, it was his rebound that got the Bulls the final shot.
> 
> Props to Gordon for getting his shot off and making it!


Excellent observation! Let me add a few of my own:

*** For all of the negative posts about Nocioni, he was a major player at the end of both games allowing us to win. This is exactly what he is for the Argentinian team -- a difference maker. Props have to go to Chapu for these two games.

*** What a clutch pair of wins in a home-n-home. If I didn't know better, I'd say the Bull was the team winning with *veteran* savvy and confidence. When push came to shove, our "veterans" (Kirk, Luol, Deng, Chapu) stepped up delivered.

*** Looking at minutes played tonight........ Without AD starting and with Othella, Pike, and Griffin (13, 13, and 4 respectively) playing minimal minutes, our oldest major contrinutor tonight was Chapu (25), followed by Kirk (24), Duhon, Tyson, Eddy (22), Ben (21), and Luol (19). There's a lot of ball left to be played in these young careers!


----------



## yodurk

Did anyone else overlook the fact that Hinrich was juuusssstttt shy of a triple-double? If Curry had it going a little more, I think Kirk would've gotten the extra few assists. Pretty impressive considering Kirk's start to the game. That was seriously the worst half of basketball I've seen him play all year, and I thought it would continue after blowing the fastbreak layup.


----------



## Illstate2

> Originally posted by <b>WestHighHawk</b>!
> 
> 
> I am at work...just gave my 4th graders their math assignment and checked back in (no, we didn't get today off...grrrrrr!)
> 
> BULLS WIN :jump:


They don't have school off for MLK in Iowa? Who do they think they are, Arizona?


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>
> PS - Nocioni is shooting 18% from 3pt land. His shot was huge! The bench and he erupted like they HAD won the game. Also, it was his rebound that got the Bulls the final shot.


In reality Nocioni is a good 3-point shooter.

Maybe he needed only some time to adjust his shot to the NBA 3-line.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Did anyone else overlook the fact that Hinrich was juuusssstttt shy of a triple-double? If Curry had it going a little more, I think Kirk would've gotten the extra few assists. Pretty impressive considering Kirk's start to the game. That was seriously the worst half of basketball I've seen him play all year, and I thought it would continue after blowing the fastbreak layup.


I think some of Kirk's passes hurt his cause as well. He made some awful decisions early on. Thankfully he's a mentally tough player and battled through a horrendous start.


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, Maestro, johnston797, such sweet thunder*, dkg1, Wynn, GB, RealFan, ScottMay*, SPMJ, PC Load Letter, geoshnas, krob, smARTmouf, TwinkieTowers, Marcus13, Mikedc, deranged40, Future*, transplant, Darius Miles Davis, ChiBulls2315*, happygrinch, RoRo, yodurk, RSP83, unBULLievable, knicksfan, thebizkit69u, The 6ft Hurdle, numlock, italianBBlover, best2424, jnrjr79, lister333, JRose5*, archie*, BabyBlueSlugga7, bigpimpin, townknave, WestHighHawk, bullet, KwaZulu, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, Chicago N VA, greekbullsfan, Parabull, CiMa, Illstate2, LegoHat, Medvedenko4Life, Hustle*, No Excuses; No Vision*, BenDengGo, atlbull, mr.ankle20, BealeFarange, 3 Pointer, byrondarnell66, YearofDaBulls, PD, Erock10, jsuh84, The ROY*, Frankensteiner*, primo48, DaBullz)


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!


hehe.......

She's HOT!!!!


----------



## lister333

nice win on the road..this road wins will boost our confidence for sure


----------



## thebizkit69u

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Eosn


 What channel is that show on?


----------



## lister333

> What channel is that show on?


I was trying to type espn


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** Looking at minutes played tonight........ Without AD starting and with Othella, Pike, and Griffin (13, 13, and 4 respectively) playing minimal minutes, our oldest major contrinutor tonight was Chapu (25), followed by Kirk (24), Duhon, Tyson, Eddy (22), Ben (21), and Luol (19). There's a lot of ball left to be played in these young careers!


I didn't realize Deng only played 19 minutes? He really carried us for a good part of the game with his offense. Would like to see him play a little more.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Did anyone else overlook the fact that Hinrich was juuusssstttt shy of a triple-double?


No. Wayne must have said it about 50 times.


----------



## DaBullz

Mess with the Bulls and you get the horns.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> hehe.......
> 
> She's HOT!!!!


She?


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!


LMAO, look at it's little weiner. :laugh:


----------



## transplant

Got home early from today's consulting assignment (yes, it was on purpose) and watched the second half with my 16 year old son. At the end, we gave each other a high 5 and then hugged.

This is really getting to be special. OK, they're "winning ugly," but I'll take it. To those who say the Bulls could have/should have lost both Knicks games, of course you're right. But I think 50% of NBA games are like that.

Winning these games this way is great for this young team. Never, ever quit.

Oh yeah, for Vincent Vega

Fire Paxson!

Fire Skiles!

Blow up this team!


----------



## numlock

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't realize Deng only played 19 minutes? He really carried us for a good part of the game with his offense. Would like to see him play a little more.


pretty pretty sure hes referring to their age in the brackets. Deng is at 38 mins at yahoo


----------



## lister333

> Did anyone else overlook the fact that Hinrich was juuusssstttt shy of a triple-double? If Curry had it going a little more, I think Kirk would've gotten the extra few assists. Pretty impressive considering Kirk's start to the game. That was seriously the worst half of basketball I've seen him play all year, and I thought it would continue after blowing the fastbreak layup.


And some how he manged to put that early struggle behind coming with nice plays...he sometime reminds me a lot of a mix of John Stockton and Jason Kidd.


----------



## yodurk

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> No. Wayne must have said it about 50 times.


If you're like me though, you tend to tune out Wayne.


----------



## DaBullz

Wow.

Curry played 39 minutes and had only 3 rebounds. 

4 bulls finished with 10+ boards.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO, look at it's little weiner. :laugh:


LITTLE? Its huu...

Uh, did I say that out loud? 

**curses Irish genetic makeup**


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't realize Deng only played 19 minutes? He really carried us for a good part of the game with his offense. Would like to see him play a little more.


My bad, *dkg1!*, those were minutes I posted for O'Hare, Pike, and Griffin. They were ages that I posted for the rest.

I wasn't clear.


----------



## atlbull

If the bulls keep playing this well, they just might get me fired. I can't help but to look at this board everyday. Your posts are sooooooooo much fun to ready.

We really need to do something about greekbullsfan. He's going to sex himself to death if we keep winning..


----------



## lister333

deng step up great when we couldnt find a way to score.


----------



## PC Load Letter

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!


 :laugh: 
This picture just made me nearly pee my pants...and I'm not joking.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> hehe.......
> 
> She's HOT!!!!



:drool:


----------



## transplant

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Wow.
> 
> Curry played 39 minutes and had only 3 rebounds.
> 
> 4 bulls finished with 10+ boards.


Eddy had his usual great start, but he really finished poorly. Hinrich and Gordon were the opposite. In fact, Hinrich was godawful in the 1st half and Gordon seemed to wait until crunch time to bring his game.

What a great win!


----------



## Mr. T

> Originally posted by SPMJ!
> Put this loss on Skiles' moronic substitutions.





> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> :confused
> 
> :


Or just consider it another moronic post.


----------



## greekbullsfan

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :drool:


lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## transplant

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> LITTLE? Its huu...
> 
> Uh, did I say that out loud?
> 
> **curses Irish genetic makeup**


TB, I was doing OK with the sheep stuff, but now I wet myself too.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Has anyone yet commented that it was Jamal who was guardinig Ben and didn't slide over Tyson's screen, freeing Ben up for his acceleration down the lane?

Just wondering.


----------



## Mr. T

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> wow...Bulls top story on ESPN news! check it out!


But look at ESPN homepage. Instead of a nice pic of "Air" Gordan hitting the game winner and a title that proclaims SEVEN STRAIGHT we get a pic of Wilkens and Lenny's Limbo. Anybody think ESPN is in denial?


----------



## GB

Shoot. That leg of lamb pic has got me starving now.

Might have to visit Greektown...


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> 
> 
> But look at ESPN homepage. Instead of a nice pic of "Air" Gordan hitting the game winner and a title that proclaims SEVEN STRAIGHT we get a pic of Wilkens and Lenny's Limbo. Anybody think ESPN is in denial?


Once we do it on the road, consistently, we'll get the acclaim.


----------



## WestHighHawk

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> 
> 
> They don't have school off for MLK in Iowa? Who do they think they are, Arizona?


And to top it off, we had semester break last freaking Friday :sour: 

Why couldn't they have waited until today????
Oh, well, home I go to watch the tape (I'll just fast forward to the 2nd half )


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Once we do it on the road, consistently, we'll get the acclaim.


As it should be, to be honest. Though I hate the constant NYK cover stories even though they've been bad for a long time as well...


----------



## LegoHat

> Originally posted by <b>atlbull</b>!
> If the bulls keep playing this well, they just might get me fired. I can't help but to look at this board everyday. Your posts are sooooooooo much fun to ready.
> 
> We really need to do something about greekbullsfan. He's going to sex himself to death if we keep winning..


:rofl:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> 
> 
> They don't have school off for MLK in Iowa? Who do they think they are, Arizona?


I know, I'm so proud of my new state today.


----------



## El Chapu

I would love to download Gordon's winning basket, anyone?

ilstate? 

:shy:

EDIT: GB, empty your PM Box!!!


----------



## FrankTheTank

WOW. I was so lucky to catch the last 2 minutes of that game in between my classes with a crowd at the DePaul Student Center. It was [edit] crazy!!! MADISON SQUARE GORDON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Chapu

This pic is too funny....look at Chapu's face :laugh: 










After Gordon hit THE BASKET.


----------



## HKF

I must say this is unbelievable. The Bulls are only 4 and a half games from first place in the division.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> EDIT: GB, empty your PM Box!!!



Done.


----------



## Mr. T

*Postgame Comments*

SKILES



> On team chemistry:
> “Our guys are really pumped right now, as any team would be after a win like that. Our two main strengths have been conditioning and chemistry. We’re in good shape and the chemistry is very good on the team. The guys are happy with one another—they are genuinely happy for one another and it’s not fake. I think they battle for each other and that is important.”


GORDON



> On his last-second shot:
> “My coaches and my teammates all believe in me and gave me a chance to win the game. I am happy about that and hopefully we can keep rolling.”


HINRICH



> "About a month and a half ago I thought we had the makings to be a good team, then we put together a couple of good stretches. We have been playing like a good team, we're number one in the league in defensive field goal percentage, and that's a sign of a good team."


CHANDLER



> On team chemistry:
> “As I’ve been saying all year, I’m a fan of everybody on this team because everybody is willing to be a team player and everybody is willing to accept his role.”


CRAWFORD 



> On today's game:
> "It hurts to lose this game. We had them and to lose at the end hurts. We just missed some shots. We missed open looks that we had and those guys made some."


More Postgame Comments


----------



## GB

> Our two main strengths have been conditioning and chemistry. We’re in good shape and the chemistry is very good on the team.


Translated:

"I've gotten the Cartwright out of them"


----------



## cima

I don't think anyone mentioned this, but I would like to thank Jamal Crawford for helping us win this game. We couldn't have done it without him!

4-14 FG 

*0-7 3 PT FG* 

Looks like he still found a way to help us even though he's not with us anymore.


----------



## thebizkit69u

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> I don't think anyone mentioned this, but I would like to thank Jamal Crawford for helping us win this game. We couldn't have done it without him!
> 
> 4-14 FG
> 
> *0-7 3 PT FG*
> 
> Looks like he still found a way to help us even though he's not with us anymore.


Dont forget that he had no answer defensively for Ben Gordon. Ben just flew by Crawford whenever he was guarded by him.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont forget that he had no answer defensively for Ben Gordon. Ben just flew by Crawford whenever he was guarded by him.


At times Jamal played ok on defense, but I got the feeling especially late, that Ben could get to the basket anytime he wanted to when Jamal or anyone else was guarding him.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> I don't think anyone mentioned this, but I would like to thank Jamal Crawford for helping us win this game. We couldn't have done it without him!
> 
> 4-14 FG
> 
> *0-7 3 PT FG*
> 
> Looks like he still found a way to help us even though he's not with us anymore.


I think it was TB that used the phrase "shoot you out of a game"


----------



## cima

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont forget that he had no answer defensively for Ben Gordon. Ben just flew by Crawford whenever he was guarded by him.


True. Jordon had his numbers on both ends, I think I even saw him block one of Crawford's jumpers!


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> Dont forget that he had no answer defensively for Ben Gordon. Ben just flew by Crawford whenever he was guarded by him.


In Jamal's defense, he just came off an injury. I'm surprised they had Crawford in instead of Houston. Had they stayed with Houston this would probably have been a Knick victory. Fault here lies with Lenny, though, not Jamal.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> In Jamal's defense,


His what? :laugh:




> Had they stayed with Houston this would probably have been a Knick victory.


Hater.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Big W. today 

This team will make the Playoffs


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Had they stayed with Houston this would probably have been a Knick victory. Fault here lies with Lenny, though, not Jamal.


It's not like the Knicks were trailing with Houston out. If I recall, the Knicks were up by just as much during halftime. The Knicks were up 5 with a minute to go having had Jamal play the whole 4th quarter. Some people coughSPMJcough already called the game over.

As I said in that JC thread, if you're going to say the blame is with JC, then you're just shortchanging how good the Bulls and Ben Gordon actually are. Props to dkg for actually providing some balanced input on his performance.


----------



## mizenkay

oh ye of little faith!!!

this wasn't a great game but it was a great win.

msg wasn't sold out which kinda surprised me. spied scottie thru the binocs having a good time in the front row opposite the bulls bench. 

at one point during the second quarter my friend turned to me and said "this is like being at a mason convention". lol. i mean it was a brickfest. from both teams.

at two minutes to go my friend said, "well i think this one is over" and i said, just you wait, just you wait. it was the knicks game to lose, and they lost it. it was great.

the crowd was stunned at the game winning play, literally speechless. it was awesome. i spied a fellow bulls fan in all his chicago gear near me as we were walking out and just high-fived the guy - we were loving it. 

as we made our way out of the garden, down the escalators, there were only two words on the lips of everyone there. 


ben. gordon. 

thank you very much.

i must also report that i overheard this other conversation between two ny fans as we walked out to seventh avenue:

"who was that white guy on the bulls? number twelve. he was really good. what a player"

i turned. i smiled. i said:

"kirk hinrich. remember his name"

it was a great day to be a bulls fan in nyc!!!!


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> oh ye of little faith!!!
> 
> this wasn't a great game but it was a great win.
> 
> msg wasn't sold out which kinda surprised me. spied scottie thru the binocs having a good time in the front row opposite the bulls bench.
> 
> at one point during the second quarter my friend turned to me and said "this is like being at a mason convention". lol. i mean it was a brickfest. from both teams.
> 
> at two minutes to go my friend said, "well i think this one is over" and i said, just you wait, just you wait. it was the knicks game to lose, and they lost it. it was great.
> 
> the crowd was stunned at the game winning play, literally speechless. it was awesome. i spied a fellow bulls fan in all his chicago gear near me as we were walking out and just high-fived the guy - we were loving it.
> 
> as we made our way out of the garden, down the escalators, there were only two words on the lips of everyone there.
> 
> 
> ben. gordon.
> 
> thank you very much.
> 
> i must also report that i overheard this other conversation between two ny fans as we walked out to seventh avenue:
> 
> "who was that white guy on the bulls? number twelve. he was really good. what a player"
> 
> i turned. i smiled. i said:
> 
> "kirk hinrich. remember his name"
> 
> it was a great day to be a bulls fan in nyc!!!!


It looked like there were a pretty good number of Bulls fans in attendance, lots of Bulls jersey's in the crowd.


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> It looked like there were a pretty good number of Bulls fans in attendance, lots of Bulls jersey's in the crowd.


yeah, there were, just not in my section! that didn't stop me from cheering really loud. did you hear me? i would like to say that the two people behind me were not at all amused.


----------



## jimmy

The last two games were awesome to watch

Ben is quickly becoming one of the clutchest players in the league. And I love how strong and steady this team stays during times of pressure. 

Like when the Knicks made that run at the end. Nocioni and Gordon calmly made the big plays.

Great to see Pippen there enjoying the win. Seeing him sit next to Greg Anthony was even better, now maybe Anthony and the other clown (Legler?) can give the Bulls some respect.

7 in a row!!

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :mob: :headbang:


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> Great to see Pippen there enjoying the win. Seeing him sit next to Greg Anthony was even better, now maybe Anthony and the other clown (Legler?) can give the Bulls some respect.


Pip really looked like he was giving it to Anthony. Somehow I don't see this changing his biased opinion against the Bulls. Oh well, the only thing we can do is keep winning!


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Anthony is at least articulate in his comments. Legler just rambles on and on incoherently, and I think he'll probably be the very last NBA analyst to acknowledge the Bulls' resurgence. He'll probably keep predicting that slumping teams will break out of it against the Bulls (like he did with NO).


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> As I said in that JC thread, if you're going to say the blame is with JC, then you're just shortchanging how good the Bulls and Ben Gordon actually are. Props to dkg for actually providing some balanced input on his performance.


Did you READ my post, or just quote it? If anything, I was defending Jamal. You can't expect the kid to be up to speed immediately off an injury. Fact is that Houston shot .500 for the game and JC shot .285 for the game (0 for 7 from 3). He was not ready to handle full-time minutes or to shoot the ball well, his legs were not under him. He shot the ball as many times in his 27 minutes as Marbury did in 40 minutes. In a game this close, efficiency matters.

But again -- he was trying to do his job. Lenny should not have had him out there.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> No. Wayne must have said it about 50 times.





> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> If you're like me though, you tend to tune out Wayne.


:yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

:uhoh: Oh, wait...I thought you said you tuned out *Wynn!*


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> :uhoh: Oh, wait...I thought you said you tuned out *Wynn!*




Don't feel bad. I tune out *Wynn!* often! He's an idiot who makes stoopid predictions!!!!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you READ my post, or just quote it? If anything, I was defending Jamal. You can't expect the kid to be up to speed immediately off an injury. Fact is that Houston shot .500 for the game and JC shot .285 for the game (0 for 7 from 3). He was not ready to handle full-time minutes or to shoot the ball well, his legs were not under him. He shot the ball as many times in his 27 minutes as Marbury did in 40 minutes. In a game this close, efficiency matters.
> 
> But again -- he was trying to do his job. Lenny should not have had him out there.


Yes, I read everything Wynn. It's nothing personal, I singled out your post because it usually represents a credible anti-Crawford sentiment pretty well, but you're still saying that the Knicks lost because Jamal was in the game and it would've been better if another player was in. They probably could've benefitted from Houston's presence, but with a minute thirty left to go, they were still up 5. It's too difficult to say what Houston would've done to change the entire 4th quarter.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> It's too difficult to say what Houston would've done to change the entire 4th quarter.


He might have hit a couple of the open 3's that Jamal badly missed.


----------



## Future

I think our team chemistry is getting a lil toooooo friendly:










First Kirk grabs Eddy's *** after his dunk to end the first half against Philly and now this.....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

not that there's anything _wrooong_ with that...:uhoh:


----------



## 7thwatch

Look at Chapu

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> It's nothing personal, I singled out your post because it usually represents a credible anti-Crawford sentiment pretty well, but you're still saying that the Knicks lost because Jamal was in the game and it would've been better if another player was in.


Not taken personally, I just thought I was taking some blame away from the kid....

4th quarter play-by-play 

_I couldn't see the game, but these are the fourth quarter JC highlights (along with those of BG, assuming JC had that defensive assignment)_

*12:00 Start of period * 
11:21 CHI Ben Gordon missed Jump Shot 
11:02 NY Jamal Crawford made Jump Shot 
10:46 CHI Ben Gordon missed 3-pt. Jump Shot 
10:10 CHI Ben Gordon made Dunk Shot, Assist Kirk Hinrich 
08:49 NY Jamal Crawford missed Jump Shot 
08:22 NY Defensive Rebound by Jamal Crawford 
08:10 NY Jamal Crawford missed 3-pt. Jump Shot 
07:15 CHI Ben Gordon made 1st of 2 Free Throws 
07:15 CHI Ben Gordon made 2nd of 2 Free Throws 
06:47 CHI Ben Gordon missed Jump Shot 
06:41 CHI Offensive Rebound by Ben Gordon 
05:48 NY Kurt Thomas made Jump Shot, Assist Jamal Crawford 
05:28 NY Defensive Rebound by Jamal Crawford 
05:14 NY Jamal Crawford missed 3-pt. Jump Shot 
03:39 CHI Lost ball turnover on Ben Gordon 
03:05 CHI Ben Gordon made 3-pt. Jump Shot 
02:47 NY Jamal Crawford missed Jump Shot 
02:14 CHI Ben Gordon made Layup 
01:52 NY Jamal Crawford missed 3-pt. Jump Shot 
01:30 CHI Ben Gordon made Layup 
00:18 CHI Ben Gordon missed Jump Shot 
00:02 CHI Ben Gordon made Jump Shot 
*0:00.0 End of period.*

I know I'm biased...... and that the play-by-play doesn't cover everything. Given all of that, Jamal was 1 for 6 in the fourth quarter. Gordon, on the other hand, was 5 for 9. Maybe the results would not have been different had Houston been in there instead of Jamal, but even one more made and this game would have been out of reach for the Bull well before the final shot.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> He might have hit a couple of the open 3's that Jamal badly missed.


Maybe Houston wouldn't have been open.

Maybe Skiles would have keyed on Houston more and he would be less of an option and less of a factor.

It's all hypothetical. 

But to the subject of the thread: we won. . .on our own. 

I guess people are so used to the mainstream media telling us how it's the other team "not showing up" that we message boarders have to find a deficiency in the other team to justify our victory.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> But to the subject of the thread: *we won. . .on our own.*
> 
> I guess people are so used to the mainstream media telling us how it's the other team "not showing up" that we message boarders have to find a deficiency in the other team to justify our victory.


With this I agree. We not only won on our own, but we ripped victory out of what was looking like it was going to be a loss. Our kids deserve credit, too.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> Maybe Houston wouldn't have been open.
> 
> Maybe Skiles would have keyed on Houston more and he would be less of an option and less of a factor.
> 
> It's all hypothetical.
> 
> But to the subject of the thread: we won. . .on our own.
> 
> I guess people are so used to the mainstream media telling us how it's the other team "not showing up" that we message boarders have to find a deficiency in the other team to justify our victory.


Maybe a truck would have driven through the wall at MSG and caused the game to get delayed...

I think it's fair to say that Houston might have buried at least one of those open 3s that Jamal got as a result of the Bulls' rotations leaving him open. Would we have been more careful not to leave Houston open? Maybe, but if anyone knows how dangerous Jamal can be from the arc, it's Skiles and the Bulls. Yet, he had 2 or 3 wide-open 3s and missed them all.

You can say "maybe this, maybe that" about anything. If Houston had had those same shots, I think he would have made a couple of them. That's all I'm saying. The Bulls were leaving Houston open early in the game, so I think it's a stretch to say he wouldn't have been open in the 4th had he been in there.

edit: and at no point did I suggest that the Bulls didn't earn this victory. They did. They hit clutch shots, pulled down big rebounds, and got stops when it mattered.


----------



## dkg1

If you want good comic relief, go to the other board and check out the Knicks forum. You would think that there are 500 Knicks fans ready to jump off the Brooklyn Bridge after losing to the Bulls again.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> If you want good comic relief, go to the other board and check out the Knicks forum. You would think that there are 500 Knicks fans ready to jump off the Brooklyn Bridge after losing to the Bulls again.


Nice guys over there, but I've been there, and to suggest there are 500 of them is a little hyperbolic! More like all 5 of them are going to jump the bridge together...



EDIT: D'oh! Thought you were talking about bbb.net -- now I realize you refer to realgm. My bad.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I think our team chemistry is getting a lil toooooo friendly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Kirk grabs Eddy's *** after his dunk to end the first half against Philly and now this.....


Where does greekbullsfan come into play in all this?


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> Where does greekbullsfan *come into play* in all this?


Check the pastures......


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Check the pastures......


Baahhhhhh!! :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy

When the fourth quarter started everyone in thread at the same time yelled Gordon time.

So true.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Where does greekbullsfan come into play in all this?


Right here.


----------



## Mr. T

> He followed that miss with eight quick points, including back-to-back three-pointers that drew a Knicks timeout and allowed Hinrich to lock eyes with Scottie Pippen—sitting courtside—as he ran downcourt.
> 
> "I just tried to stay aggressive," Hinrich said.
> 
> Pippen, meanwhile, predicted the Bulls' seven-game win streak would continue on Wednesday in Boston.
> 
> "That's going to be an easy 'W,'" he said, smiling.
> 
> *As Skiles broke down the victory in his postgame news conference, Pippen walked by the media horde and interrupted the coach.
> 
> "Don't forget good coaching," Pippen said. *


KC Johnson


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahahahaha!!!! No you didn't....can you photo shop a bulls jersey on the guy?












I edited the jersey to make his lil weiner show up.... because its the best part of the picture!! 

:laugh:


----------



## dkg1

thanks future! any chance we can get that statue erected (sorry Greek) next to the statue of Michael?


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> 
> 
> They don't have school off for MLK in Iowa? Who do they think they are, Arizona?


Hey now! We celebrate MLK Day. At least I took it off for work. The fact that it took this state so long to get with the program is embarrassing though. Thank God I'm originally from Chicago's West burbs.


----------



## LegoHat

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> Right here.


:rofl:


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!


This is just wrong in every way imaginable......


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Right here.


to some, this is pornography

The secret to Ben Gordon's huge game, which included the game-winning shot? "I went home [Sunday] night and had some curry *goat* and rice and peas," said Gordon, who grew up in nearby Mt. Vernon, N.Y. "It's Caribbean food."


----------



## yodurk

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> to some, this is pornography
> 
> The secret to Ben Gordon's huge game, which included the game-winning shot? "I went home [Sunday] night and had some curry *goat* and rice and peas," said Gordon, who grew up in nearby Mt. Vernon, N.Y. "It's Caribbean food."


lol, I was so close to posting this comment by Gordon, but you beat me to it! With all the talk about goats and sheep lately, I've concluded BG spends some of his free time on this board. There's just no other way.

:rofl:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I've had curry goat in the Bahamas and jerk goat in Jamaica. Its surprisingly good.


BTW: #1 sign the Bulls are back? Game threads approaching 600 posts have returned to fashion...


----------

